# Damage to back of canvas



## mikec27 (Nov 6, 2021)

I only recently started painting and noticed one of my recent oil paintings has lots of oily spots on back of canvas. I’m not sure if it’s something from the paint seeping through (although canvas was marketed as ‘primed’) or if it’s mold (would be surprised as it’s brand new and haven’t kept it anywhere damp).
not sure if it’s going to cause any issues going forward or if there anything I can do to protect / fix it?
Your advice would be much appreciated


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

No problem. The canvas is thin, I suppose.


----------

